# Algarrobo



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi folks. Anyone any info, experience views on this little place. Saw a gorgeous house online there but struggling to find much info on the town itself. Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi folks. Anyone any info, experience views on this little place. Saw a gorgeous house online there but struggling to find much info on the town itself. Thanks


Do you mean Algarrobo Pueblo or Algarrobo Costa? I like the Pueblo very much, it is a pretty village with enough shops for everyday items, at least one bank, a public open air swimming pool for the summer months and lovely public gardens at the top of the village. I haven't heard any bad reports about it in terms of crime or anything else. It is only a few minutes from the motorway for easy access by car to many other places, and only about a 5 minute drive down to the coast. Like other villages in the area, the streets can be pretty steep and narrow, probably not the best place if you have any mobility issues, and a lot of houses won't have car parking.

I am not wild about any of the places along that coastal strip as they always strike me as just ribbon development along the main road, with mainly apartment blocks and no real character to them. Algarrobo Costa isn't the worst of them by any means, though, at least it has a nice seaside promenada, the apartment blocks are less squeezed together than they are at El Morche a bit further along, for example, and there is convenient shopping there with a new branch of Mercadona and a Lidl store.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you very much for the quick and very full reply. The house is in Algarrobo Pueblo.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi folks. Anyone any info, experience views on this little place. Saw a gorgeous house online there but struggling to find much info on the town itself. Thanks


Go to Google Earth select street view (drag the little man on the right hand side to the area you want to look at and roads that will be included show up in blue. drag the little guy to road you are interested in) then take a look around.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks mate


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

We aren't that far from there really and you will be handy for Nerja / Torrox / torre del mar /caleta de velez/velez malaga. The mountains aren't far away either. You've got the lake at vinuela. We love where we are and we can either go down to the coast or stay In the valley. Don't know how old you are but the hospital is not that far either if you ever needed it. As for crime it can happen anywhere any time just make your property as secure as you can.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you swerve


----------



## Adamspe (Feb 1, 2020)

*Lynn R*

we are looking at this area can I ask if there are many English people who live there or have holiday homes in the area, is it mostly Spanish people in the area ? as I am looking for somewhere where people are all year round not just there in the summer, also what would you say is the best beach nearest to here in your opinion ? thanks in advance Adam


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Adamspe said:


> we are looking at this area can I ask if there are many English people who live there or have holiday homes in the area, is it mostly Spanish people in the area ? as I am looking for somewhere where people are all year round not just there in the summer, also what would you say is the best beach nearest to here in your opinion ? thanks in advance Adam


There will be some English/British people in the area (we are everywhere!) but the village with the biggest British population in the area would be Torrox Pueblo. People live in Algarrobo pueblo all year round and the village shops and bars will be open. Most of the ones at Algarrobo pueblo will be too, although some will close for a few weeks to take holidays (not all at the same time, though).

I am not a beach person (have honestly never set foot on one since moving here just over 13 years ago), but like to walk on the seaside promenades and you can walk all the way along from El Morche just past Algarrrobo Costa to Torre del Mar now (involves crossing a couple of footbridges over river beds) which is a very nice walk. In my opinion none of the beaches along this coastline are what I would call very nice as the sand is dark and the beaches narrow in places, unlike the beaches on the Costa Blanca or the Costa de la Luz. I think the best one is Torre del Mar which is a broad stretch and never crowded even at the height of the summer (unlike some stretches of the beach at Torrox Costa where the sunloungers are crammed in like sardines).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

In 2019, the registered British population of Algarrobo (that would include both Pueblo and Costa) numbered 92 (out of a total population of just over 6,700). They make up 8.9% of the foreign born population in the municipality. That figure wouldn't include people who have holiday homes in the area.

https://www.foro-ciudad.com/malaga/algarrobo/habitantes.html#Extranjeros


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> In 2019, the registered British population of Algarrobo (that would include both Pueblo and Costa) numbered 92 (out of a total population of just over 6,700). They make up 8.9% of the foreign born population in the municipality. That figure wouldn't include people who have holiday homes in the area.
> 
> https://www.foro-ciudad.com/malaga/algarrobo/habitantes.html#Extranjeros


That’s an interesting site.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

In that dark sand is just dark *sand*, though.


----------



## Adamspe (Feb 1, 2020)

*Lynn R*



Lynn R said:


> There will be some English/British people in the area (we are everywhere!) but the village with the biggest British population in the area would be Torrox Pueblo. People live in Algarrobo pueblo all year round and the village shops and bars will be open. Most of the ones at Algarrobo pueblo will be too, although some will close for a few weeks to take holidays (not all at the same time, though).
> 
> I am not a beach person (have honestly never set foot on one since moving here just over 13 years ago), but like to walk on the seaside promenades and you can walk all the way along from El Morche just past Algarrrobo Costa to Torre del Mar now (involves crossing a couple of footbridges over river beds) which is a very nice walk. In my opinion none of the beaches along this coastline are what I would call very nice as the sand is dark and the beaches narrow in places, unlike the beaches on the Costa Blanca or the Costa de la Luz. I think the best one is Torre del Mar which is a broad stretch and never crowded even at the height of the summer (unlike some stretches of the beach at Torrox Costa where the sunloungers are crammed in like sardines).


Thank You Lynn that is what I wanted to know that is very helpful I am going to concentrate my search in this area, this is what I am looking for we love walking along promenades thank you again if I have more questions I hope its ok to ask you,
Adam


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Adamspe said:


> Thank You Lynn that is what I wanted to know that is very helpful I am going to concentrate my search in this area, this is what I am looking for we love walking along promenades thank you again if I have more questions I hope its ok to ask you,
> Adam


Certainly, I'll be happy to answer your questions if I can. Best not to ask me anything about cars or schools though - I know the sum total of zero about either!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

More official stats here. Population around 6,000 including 874 foreigners, the largest group of which are Germans.

https://www.juntadeandalucia.es/institutodeestadisticaycartografia/sima/ficha.htm?mun=29005


----------

